# Trying to identify this bottle



## Baris Altin (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I need some help to date and identify this commercial beverage bottle. The marking on the side (A.D. 1319) probably refers to the year 1319 in history, when Sweden and Norway united. There is also a falcon (or eagle) figure. The brand label of the beverage is removed. I'm also sharing the base of the bottle. Thank you all.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 5, 2021)

Baris Altin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need some help to date and identify this commercial beverage bottle. The marking on the side (A.D. 1319) probably refers to the year 1319 in history, when Sweden and Norway united. There is also a falcon (or eagle) figure. The brand label of the beverage is removed. I'm also sharing the base of the bottle. Thank you all.View attachment 227173View attachment 227174View attachment 227175


Not sure the brand being from the states but that symbol in the seal with the date is the angle number 1319. People believe in the significance of angle numbers. Wish I was more help. Welcome to the site.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						Angel Number 1319 Meaning: Being With The Right People
					

Angel number 1319 is a reminder from your guardian angels that you must be careful and take courage while taking your first step.




					www.sunsigns.org


----------



## Baris Altin (Jul 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Not sure the brand being from the states but that symbol in the seal with the date is the angle number 1319. People believe in the significance of angle numbers. Wish I was more help. Welcome to the site.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your interesting point of view. I thought the marking meant A.D. 1319 (i.e. year 1319).


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 5, 2021)

*It's a bocksbeutel bottle, probably European in origin.

I don't see any reference to A. D. 1319 in the "angel number" web-site.*

Within the European Union, the Bocksbeutel enjoys the status of a protected bottle shape.[1] The regulations describe the Bocksbeutel as a short-necked glass bottle, pot-bellied but flattened in shape, with the base and the cross-section of the bottle at the point of greatest convexity ellipsoidal in shape. The ratio between the long and short axes of the ellipsoidal cross-section is approximately 2:1, and the ratio of the height of the convex body to the cylindrical neck of the bottle is approximately 2.5:1.

The Bocksbeutel may be used for the following wines:


German wines of QbA and Prädikatsweinquality from:
Franconia
Certain parts of Baden, in the district known as Tauber Franconia (_Tauberfranken_) and around Baden-Baden

Certain wines from Northern and Central Italy at the DOC and DOCGlevel:
Santa Maddalena (St. Magdalener),
Valle Isarco (Eisacktaler), if made from Silvaner or Müller-Thurgau
Terlaner, if made from Pinot blanc
Bozner Leiten
Alto Adige (Südtiroler), if made from Riesling, Müller-Thurgau, Pinot noir, Moscato giallo, Silvaner, Lagrein, Pinot blanc or Moscato rosa
Greco di Bianco
Trentino, if made from Moscato
(in ancient times) Montepulciano

Certain Greek wines
Agioritiko
Rombola Kephalonias
Wines from the island of Kefalonia
Wines from the island of Paros
Wines from the Peloponnese

Certain Portuguese wines, such as Mateus. The use is limited to rosé wines and those other quality wines and _vinho regional_ which can prove that they have traditionally been bottled in _cantil_-type bottles before they received their present classification.
[Wikipedia]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 5, 2021)

It's a very recent bottle, post-1970 or so probably.  I'm pretty sure A.D. 1319 does indeed refer to the year rather than an angel number, especially since that's an embossed picture of a bird rather than an angel.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 6, 2021)

*The bird appears to have a halo around its head.  That would make it "The Dove of Peace" or the "Holy Ghost" -- the Christian god, that is.  What happened in the history of Christianity in 1319?
  On the other hand, the bird could be a poor representation of a martial eagle.  What happened of note in early medieval history (other than the Norway/Sweden union)?  *


----------



## Baris Altin (Jul 6, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *The bird appears to have a halo around its head.  That would make it "The Dove of Peace" or the "Holy Ghost" -- the Christian god, that is.  What happened in the history of Christianity in 1319?
> On the other hand, the bird could be a poor representation of a martial eagle.  What happened of note in early medieval history (other than the Norway/Sweden union)?  *


Dear guys, thank you all!

Today I received an e-mail from the German winery Bürgerspital zum Heiligen Geist, claiming the bottle was used by them until 90's. He says, the year refers to the beginning of winery in the area.


----------



## Baris Altin (Jul 6, 2021)

Baris Altin said:


> Dear guys, thank you all!
> 
> Today I received an e-mail from the German winery Bürgerspital zum Heiligen Geist, claiming the bottle was used by them until 90's. He says, the year refers to the beginning of winery in the area.


Below is the email from the winery:

Dear Baris, 



yes the Bocksbeutel bottle is unique to our wine region (Franken)

Our official name is Weingut Bürgerspital z. Hl. Geist (Bürgerspital to the holy Ghost.



The bird is a peace dove, the symbol of the holy ghost and 1319 is Bürgerspital foundation year.



(The wine estate bellows to on of the oldest estates in Germany and one of the oldest social foundations in Germany - Today supporting (and owning 6 senior citizen homes and care centres.



the first wines form bottled in Bocksbeutel in 1726 because Würzburger winemakers brought light and bad quality wines onto the market and damaged the image of “Steinweine” so the city council bottled the wines from Bürgerspital in special bottles with the city’s crest on them. That way forgery wines were stamped out and the price rose quintupled.



And today we still have the crest on the neck of the botte but showing the year 1316 (The official foundation year) The bottle you with 1319 was last used in the 1990´s





What vintage was bottled or the exact age of the bottle I can´t tell you.



Since when have you had the bottle? Do you know where the wine( bottle was purchased?



For more information about Bürgerspital and our history have a look under: www.buergerspital.de.







Best regards (Freundliche Grüße)

Robert Macgregor



Export Manager &

Vertrieb Handel & Gastronomie


----------

